
Algebra, Asimov, and Missing Steps - NumberSix
http://math-blog.com/algebra-asimov-and-missing-steps/
======
JoeAltmaier
Textbooks must have changed. The steps in Asimov's book were exactly how I was
taught algebra years ago. Something got lost (perhaps in the New Math).

